# Advice on 584 and 510 Pros and cons



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

I am looking to buy my first motorhome and think I have narrowed search to either Hymer 584/510.
There will only be the two of us and we like the bar/ 3rd swivel seat and seperate shower arrangement.
What are the pros and cons on models and what issues between Mercedes or Fiat engines, reliability, fuel consumption, service costs.
I would be looking to carry a 130kilo motorycle on rear of MH.
Budget up to 25K.
Thank you


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

You need to be very careful with a 584. Ours is 1995 with an uprated rear axle to 1900kgs. Our 89kg scooter puts over 300kgs on the rear axle and thats with the Hymer pull out scooter rack.

A newer model might go even higher on the rear axle but if so I think you would have to go over 3.5tonnes gross.

Cant help with the Merc model, would expect Merc better quality than Fiat but much more expensive to service or if it goes wrong. Also think Merc a bit more thirsty.

Regards.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

K1m said:


> I would be looking to carry a 130kilo motorycle on rear of MH.


This should make you prefer the Mercedes chassis, because it has rear wheel drive. But nevertheless, still make sure that you don't exceed max. payload or rear axle load with the bike.

Regarding reliability there should not be much of a difference, reg. service costs I would _guess_ that the Merc might be a bit more expensive. And fuel economy depends more on the engine power than on the brand name. The more powerful it is, the more thirsty.

Regarding layout: I would never buy a van without a separate shower. But that is a matter of personal choice.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,

from what i've read on here the servicing of fiats tends to be more expensive than mercedes. my last two services from mercedes have been just over the £100 mark. they are rear wheel drive, have a tighter turning circle and most large delivery /transport companies use them so what does that tell you :lol: can't tell you about fuel consumtion as never had a fiat 416 gets 22mpg, 312 got 25-28, 5 cyl smooth and quiet. is the 510 the merc version of the 584? as in the 544 and 640?

simon


----------



## 110456 (Mar 8, 2008)

K1m said:


> I am looking to buy my first motorhome and think I have narrowed search to either Hymer 584/510.
> There will only be the two of us and we like the bar/ 3rd swivel seat and seperate shower arrangement.
> What are the pros and cons on models and what issues between Mercedes or Fiat engines, reliability, fuel consumption, service costs.
> I would be looking to carry a 130kilo motorycle on rear of MH.
> ...


Hi

Had a B584 bar version in the "City" model. This meant that the fridge was raised off the floor, more at eye-level with the TV compartment above the fridge.Storage drawer under bottom of fridge.

It was on a Fiat 2.8 tonne chassis. Put a full Hymer pull out bike rack on the back - Aprilla 125 @ 100KG.

Loved the layout & also the large shower - with it's own folding door.

Only down side to the van was the walk from the rear kitchen to the bar area with food. And also FWD, which gave wheel spin on the slightest bit of wet grass. Otherwise very happy with the vehicle.

Now have a brand new S 700 G on a MB 416 chassis.Twin rear wheels, so it really feels very stable and we are over the moon with it. Went away from the usual white as well. Ours is the "Steel Blue" colour scheme.

M 9 HYM - so give us a wave if you see us.

Seriously, the option is yours & you must go for the vehicle that feels right for you. Enjoy the dilemma in choosing your van.

Thai


----------

